# Sporting Lucas Terrier pup



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi there. Happy new year to all. Mine has started brilliantly. My partner has bought me a nine week old Lucas pup. I have been wanting one of these for years and cant beleive I have one at last. He whinges when awake but slept well last night. Still waiting for him to eat but not much of a problem as he just needs to settle in.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pics pics i demand pics :flrt::flrt::flrt::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Whats a Sporting Lucas Terrier???


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Pics pics i demand pics :flrt::flrt::flrt::lol2:


Seconded!

Jo


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

stoaty said:


> Hi there. Happy new year to all. Mine has started brilliantly. My partner has bought me a nine week old Lucas pup. I have been wanting one of these for years and cant beleive I have one at last. He whinges when awake but slept well last night. Still waiting for him to eat but not much of a problem as he just needs to settle in.


 Aww congratulations! 
Give him lots of cuddles and as Emma says POST PICS


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

I can't post pictures on here. Is any one willing to let me send them an email and put them on for me???

Sporting Lucas is a rare breed of terrier which is gaining in popularity again. They are a little more chilled out than some other terrier breeds and tend to be very good in packs.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I have pm'd you stoaty : victory:


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Sounds beautiful :flrt: Cant wait to see pics


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

*Piccys of pup*

Awwwwwwwwwwww here we go stoaty :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Ah lovely, we used to have one at our dog training class, she was gorgeous!


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

What a beauty - I fell in love with one at a terrier show last year and wanted to dog nap her


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

I've never heard of them before either, hopefully we'll see more of them around cos they are :flrt:

Jo


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

I wont it:flrt:


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

mrfluff said:


> I've never heard of them before either, hopefully we'll see more of them around cos they are :flrt:
> 
> Jo


thanks. Numbers are increasing because they are reported to be more biddable than other terrier breeds but still have that special terrier attitude that attracts people. They are biddable and can be trained more like a gundog.


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

stoaty said:


> thanks. Numbers are increasing because they are reported to be more biddable than other terrier breeds but still have that special terrier attitude that attracts people. They are biddable and can be trained more like a gundog.


Please post more pics as he grows, it'll be interesting to see how he develops :2thumb:

Jo


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

What breeds were used to produce these dogs?


----------



## 2manydogs (Oct 23, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Whats a Sporting Lucas Terrier???


good question is it a lucas terrier or a sporting lucas terrier,as i was led to believe theres 2 different types the lucas is the cross between a norfolk type terrier and a sealyham and the sporting lucas terrier is another one that brian plummer was supposed to have started breeding jack russels,a unregistered lucas and including beagle and pit dog blood to the mix.
if you go on the lucas club site the infos all there,either way its a lovelly looking dog and bound to give loads of pleasure to own.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

yummy!!! :flrt:


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

He is a Sporting Lucas. As has been said they were a blend of Norfolk and Sealyham terriers. DB Plummer also played a role relativley recently in the breeding. More info to be found at Sporting Lucas Terrier Association site.


----------

